
Jason Calacanis' Mahalo Launches - walesmd
http://www.betaflow.com/2007/05/jason-calacanis-mahalo-launches/
======
keiretsu
this one will fail so badly so fast you would start to wonder why the VCs fund
them

~~~
staunch
It may fail but it won't be fast. Calacanis has success under his belt and
friends with deep pockets. Apparently he already has funding enough to run for
4 years.

